# HALO (Havanese Angel League Org) Puppies



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

As you may know, HALO (Havanese Angel League org.) rescued 30+ Havanese from two auctions last month, and some of the females were pregnant and have delivered adorable puppies. Some of the puppies will be available for adoption as soon as next week.

Here is a link if you are looking to adopt or know someone who is. I am having a difficult time with my MHS (multiple Havanese Syndrome) and IWAP (I want a puppy). Just look at those faces!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3691699449616&set=o.25525703631&type=1&theater


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww!!! Puppies!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my word they are ADORABLE!!! where are they?


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

I already have two and would recommend it to everyone. That one with the black patch on one eye is a cutie...you could call him Bandit!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

They might be in Florida because the person posting the photo is in Florida, but she may be re-posting, so I am not positive about the location, Tammy. Most of the pregnant females and puppies ended up in Indiana, Ohio, and Illinois, as far as I know.

For more information about HALO, go to this website - http://www.rescuedhavanese.org/ - or to their Facebook Page - https://www.facebook.com/groups/25525703631/


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

OMG....how adorable! Good thing I'm not wherever they are......I'd get one tomorrow!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

whew, far away from me ...  I bet they'll have homes fast with those faces!!!


----------

